# Day 6 Light Puce Dyottville Flying Eagle Shield Flask Dug.



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 4, 2007)

Something weird happened to the first post,i couldnt reply to it to send pix any way heres a new one.

*Day 6 and the end of this monster pit, it turned out to be close to 15 feet, the fill was overwhelming, 15  fifty five  gallon drums, a 80  gallon and some rough necks, then we had to brake out the tarps!, now if we had no barrels we would have a Mount Everest of crap! haha at the bottom we took out half of the 3 foot use layer in a 6 foot span and just dug one side to the other, so we wouldn't have to take any more out (thank god), now  to the bottles, we may not dig a ton of pits, but the ones we do, bless us with some very good bottles, even though there (are not that many) one bottle will make the dig worth while to me, this time I ended up with 4 the last one is Killer! A light puce Dyottvile Flaying Eagle with shield, it was on the very bottom, with a little fill left to go through, when it came out whole, I was like Holly Chit!!!! the first reason being it was a good flask, and the second because in that pit we dug 12 broken historical flask all together, my buddy got a washing Taylor today (whole), then I got a broken Washington Father of our country, its was Crazy!!! now just think if all where whole! man! oh man!, I know people who never dug a shard of a historical and have been digging many many years, so I feel blessed to have seen so many pieces in one pit, I came home with, a summer tree flask, a puce Dyottville Flying Eagle & shield, a cobalt Seitz porter, and a 8 sided cobalt small size Seitz& Bromineral water, so I am happy with the finds, my buddy got that John Clarke, (very good bottle) a Washington Taylor, and 3 cobalt 8 sided Seitz sodas, so that's the end of that one, I found one right up against the garage in that yard, it has to be the 1835 pit the pit we just dug went from the 70s to 50s 2 pits in one, so there is one more in the yard, we will check it after I rest up, I am getting old and all. Rick*[/align] [/align]*Just saw the light of day*[/align] [/align] [/align] [/align] [/align] [/align]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 4, 2007)

a little cleaner


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 4, 2007)

A little light ,you can see the color some what, I will clean both flasks up and post a pic.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 4, 2007)

The front


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 4, 2007)

My buddy Paul with a Washington Taylor


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 4, 2007)

Another 8 sided cobalt Seitz & Bros


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 4, 2007)

Heres one cleaned up,these are the smaller size 6oz


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 4, 2007)

Doc Jaynes


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 4, 2007)

Last lQQk down


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 4, 2007)

Last LQQk up


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 4, 2007)

Yea why not you dont eat much do ya?[8D]


----------



## BRIAN S. (Aug 4, 2007)

Nice dig Rick !
 Gotta love them Cobalt sided sodas !
 NICE FLASK also ! 
 I'm not up on the Flask molds , and don't have my book handy . If that is a GII - 38  ..... a medium puce pint sold thru Hecklers in 1992 in Medium Puce for a mere 5,050.00 . Yours looks pretty light .....and that would make it even more desirable. Not matter what mold it is ..... that is a NICE coloration !
 If kungfufighter will ring in .....I'm sure he will know what mold it is.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 4, 2007)

Grubs aint to bad your hired![8D]


----------



## Mike O (Aug 4, 2007)

I love your storys and truly envy yoor digs! That flask is either a GII-38 or a GII-39 the 38 is listed as scarce and the 39 comparaitvely scarce. Looks like the difference would be that the the 38 has inscription in it and the 39 does not, The 38 has tiny stars in the shield and the 39 has 7 bit larger stars! Keep up the great work. I myself have not yet found or dug a privy, BUT............


----------



## crozet86 (Aug 4, 2007)

*Congrats on some beautiful bottles Rick.Im sure this will be a dig you will never forget.I hope you will have some nice finds in your other privy you located.Again great job!*


----------



## cookie (Aug 4, 2007)

Rick- Congratulations on your great finds....for all the time and effort you put into it, along with your digging partners -you certainly deserve it.  John


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks John, its just my buddy paul and I, its been that way for years.Rick


----------



## EndlesDreamer (Aug 4, 2007)

Rick Congrats on your great dig!!  Wow puce, isnt that a really rare color for a flask? Whats the history behind it? Was gonna ask the "whats it worth question", lol, but history is worth 10x more for me. 

I think you deserve to relax those tired bones of yours in a bubble bath!!!


----------



## jwschaeffer (Aug 4, 2007)

Awesome finds!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 4, 2007)

Puce is a color not used much I know that ,Im not sure about the color with flasks ,I was all ways a soda man lol and No way will I ask (whats it worth) I wont live that down as long as i live on here bhahahah!!![8D]


----------



## PhilaBottles (Aug 4, 2007)




----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 4, 2007)

absolutely magnificent rick, treasure it, it will be good to you[]

 i'd like to probe her yard![&:]


----------



## BRIAN S. (Aug 4, 2007)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> Puce is a color not used much I know that ,Im not sure about the color with flasks ,I was all ways a soda man lol and No way will I ask (whats it worth) I wont live that down as long as i live on here bhahahah!!![8D]


 
 LOL   Yeah , that would be bad !  I'd say it's worth a good chunk a change  . It will look great in your window !  
 Again .... Nice find !


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 4, 2007)

wow philly your lQQkin good!  []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 4, 2007)

I just checked it out it  says E plubus unum on the banner and there are a lot of small stars on the sheild,Thanks for the info Mike. Rick


----------



## CazDigger (Aug 5, 2007)

Holy Crap!, Man- am I jealous! You guys must have been giggling like giddy schoolgirls when you were pullin that stuff out. I know how I get when I get into a good, early pit and have never dug one of that magnitude. Was that Turners shard aqua? it looks colored in the photos. I think there are maybe 2-3 open pontiled ones known. I collect Saratogas so I'm curious what the John Clarke looked like (there are a few diff. varients). Any chance of a photo? Keep the great stories coming!!!!!!
 Caz


----------



## kastoo (Aug 5, 2007)

All I can say is OH GEES OH GEES OH GEES OH GEES!!!!!! CONGRATS!


----------



## bottlebabe07 (Aug 5, 2007)

Since you dont care what anything is worth I will give you $10.00 for any of those bottles if you want to sell let me know since value does not matter to you.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2007)

Heck yea I was [8D] I took my time scratching that one out! I had to the slop was like glue lol and it wouldn't move, I posted a pic of that John Clarke in the  thread Day 4 or 5 woodliner look back in the posts, I cant find it on my PC I can take another if you cant find it, That Turner was in 4 pieces we found them all the top to, we will Karzy glue that back, even though it wont be the same its still cool. Rick


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2007)

I will give it to you for five since your last name is babe[8D] hahahaha


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2007)

That flask has so much buttcake = uselayer inside it would come out, its like black glue the worse i have ever seen, I soaked it all day i used white gas to eat away at some crazy stuff in bottles before  but IM afraid with this one its thin glass, any ideas for something that wont eat a hole in this thing? Rick


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 5, 2007)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> That flask has so much buttcake = uselayer inside it would come out, its like black glue the worse i have ever seen, I soaked it all day i used white gas to eat away at some crazy stuff in bottles before  but IM afraid with this one its thin glass, any ideas for something that wont eat a hole in this thing? Rick


 
 plain old rubbing alcohol and a few days always works for me....

 very nice man...  got a pic of the tree flask cleaned up?


----------



## Jim (Aug 5, 2007)

Way to go, Rick! That is one hell of a flask. I was thinking of you today while we were digging our pit. We're hoping to finish it tomorrow, and I'll get some pix up. Good stoneware (1 local), rare druggists, a cathedral pickle and other goodies. No sodas yet, just a stoneware ginger beer, but hopefully they're in there.

 Glad to see that we both had a good day! Congrats to you and Paul, you guys earned that haul. ~Jim


----------



## JGUIS (Aug 5, 2007)

Dude, I've been following this dig, and I gotta say you've found some really awesome stuff in that hole.  Definately a killer dig.  I'm wondering though, 15' and six days?  What are you digging with, a spork from KFC?  I've had people freak about leaving a hole open overnight, even covered with plywood, I can't imagine telling them I'd be a week in their yard.   I'm just yankin your chain man, great digs.


----------



## baltbottles (Aug 5, 2007)

Rick,

 Way to go on the flask. Thats what digging is all about!

 Chris


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2007)

I will take pix today and show you the aftermath,(yea its still open)[8D] we are going to fill it in, this was a double 6x4 on the bottom, and a single on top,1870s to 50s, two two privies in one, that's why it took a week, and also the fact that we could only dig after work, and it was only in the 90s every day so that didn't slow us down much,[8D] every dig we do we can leave open, well we cover it good obvisly,other diggers have said just what you did, we have to dig it in (one) day and fill it, there is no way in Hell O that we could do that with pits around here, but yes this one was long to finish, its  just the way it unfolded, plus the people are so cool in this town, that they let us use there electricity for our fan and light hahaha now that's liven! all's we needed was a tv down there lol,and 99% do not care if we don't finish in one day, I hope that answered your question, one dig we did we where there a month! 22 footer 10 foot use layer, oh that's another thing about this last dig, the use layer was like black thick glue and it was very hard to get bottles out, the bucket weighed 20 pounds with nuttin in it, so you get the picture, time time time its on our side yes it is[8D]. Rick


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2007)

Yea Brain its a G 38, a friend of mine just sent me a link  from Heckler The one he showed me went for 8,000, but I best stop talking about this for (what its worth)[8D] I wont sell it if its worth 20 Gs, I don't know much about this one but if its a variant it may be more, The color is weird on this one, its dark right on the Eagle there's light and dark all over the flask, I may get it tumbled because I cant get the black muck out its rock hard and not a thing is working, how does the tumbling deal work I guess you have to send the bottle to the guy obviously. Rick


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2007)

*Day 7 the fill in I found a bitters in the fill*

We (started) the fill in today, that hole was 6 foot x 5 at least, and the muck on the bottom was not just use layer it was black glue that made it hard to dig bottles out, so that's what took so long on this dig, but like I said before the people are cool, brought us drinks and food, man it don't get no better, good food, good people good bottles lol, any way when we started filling it in I found a Hooflands German Bitters liver complaint in the fill, it was aqua, and an open pontil we must have missed that one, back to the hole, we tossed a few barrels in a lawn chair and some rocks, that will keep it from sinking! we also got the boards out from the bottom of the pit preserved and all in good shape, Zane said they might be (worth) something so I thought I would make a bottle shelf out of the 6 footer hahahahah!!! its cool to be holding some thing that was put in  by the owner of that house in the 1850s blows my mind,thats why I love this hobby you never know what to expect, so here are some pix, the last pix for this dig that was really good to us. Rick[/align] [/align]this is the fun part! NOT![/align] [/align] [/align]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2007)

*RE: Day 7 the fill in I found a bitters in the fill*

Hooflands Germans Bittles op


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2007)

*RE: Day 7 the fill in I found a bitters in the fill*

op


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2007)

*RE: Day 7 the fill in I found a bitters in the fill*

mabey some will dig this up 100 years from now hehe


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2007)

*RE: Day 7 the fill in I found a bitters in the fill*

close up of one of the planks 6 ' long 2'' thick, thay looks like axe marks in there.


----------



## CazDigger (Aug 5, 2007)

*RE: Day 7 the fill in I found a bitters in the fill*

Hey Rick, I went back and saw that J. Clarke. I obviously wasn't following all the posts. Man! the excitement and memories of that dig are something you'll never forget. I hope all of us get to experience a dig half that good someday! Post some more pics when you get to cleanin' and glue-in all the broken stuff. I even get a kick out of seeing that stuff. Thanks for letting us all share the experience of that dig along with you.
 Mark (Cazdigger)


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2007)

*RE: Day 7 the fill in I found a bitters in the fill*

I was a little board today (filling in) but its all good.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2007)

*RE: Day 7 the fill in I found a bitters in the fill*

In goes some fill and its all HISTORY after that.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2007)

*Broken flasks from last pit Jig sawed back to life.*

Here are a few of the flask and other bottles that didn't make the fall, but came back to life when  operated on by my digging buddy Paul, hey that rhymes! [/align] [/align] [/align] [/align]That Union clasped hands in that color would have been $$$ but like you know I dont care  hahaha[/align] [/align]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2007)

*RE: Broken flasks from last pit Jig sawed back to life.*

Thats enough to make your heart fall out huh? but in the end the best bottle was whole now that is the bottle GOD  for ya.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2007)

*RE: Broken flasks from last pit Jig sawed back to life.*

This bottle probable would have been the best in the hole I think don't quote me on that, A Turner sarsaparilla Buffalo, NY 12 1/2 inches tall open pontil, we found most of the pieces.[/align] [/align]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2007)

*RE: Broken flasks from last pit Jig sawed back to life.*

The only scroll .whats left of it


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2007)

*RE: Broken flasks from last pit Jig sawed back to life.*

Coffin & Hay


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2007)

*RE: Broken flasks from last pit Jig sawed back to life.*

Summer tree and washington  there where 4 summer trees I got the whole one,the other 3 are to bad this one made the jig saw table


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2007)

*RE: Broken flasks from last pit Jig sawed back to life.*

some of the cobalt sodas waiting for the table.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2007)

*RE: Broken flasks from last pit Jig sawed back to life.*

whats left of a DR Townsends ............The End   until next time


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 5, 2007)

*RE: Broken flasks from last pit Jig sawed back to life.*

[] [] []


 I knowed I shouldn't have looked...[]
 What a shame. What a waste....


----------



## BRIAN S. (Aug 5, 2007)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> Yea Brain its a G 38, a friend of mine just sent me a link  from Heckler The one he showed me went for 8,000, but I best stop talking about this for (what its worth)[8D] I wont sell it if its worth 20 Gs, I don't know much about this one but if its a variant it may be more, The color is weird on this one, its dark right on the Eagle there's light and dark all over the flask, I may get it tumbled because I cant get the black muck out its rock hard and not a thing is working, how does the tumbling deal work I guess you have to send the bottle to the guy obviously. Rick


 
 I don't blame you I wouldn't sell it either . That is one NICE looking flask . I'm not into flasks ..... but if it were a Drake's in that coloration I would be bugging you to sell that one . 
 The FEW bottles that come along like this on a dig ........ makes all the blisters and sweat worth while. I know ... I know . ....it's not what it's worth ..... it's the history . But , would you be just as happy with an Aqua ...... as you are with the puce ?                                   I would try a few more different solvents before sending it for a tumble. A tumble always has a chance of breakage ...... no matter who is tumbling it for you.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2007)

*RE: Broken flasks from last pit Jig sawed back to life.*

Dont cry  its all good the best flask in the pit was whole thats all that matters to me[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2007)

I was happy with my summer tree, I told my friend to dig the rest of the use layer, because he didn't get any thing yet, and he said no its your half. (you never know), and I sure as heck didn't know! lol[8D] To your question about the aqua Eagle, hell yea I would be happy, just not as lol cuz color is always better now matter what shade.
  I am glad you said that about the tumbling I never got that done and here I am with this high end bottle sending it out to get spun around, and knowing i will never dig one like it again in my life, I don't think so, I can get it clean, but I may take a while and if I brake it then I will take the fall, but if someone else did I might kill um  [][8D] Thanks for the input. Rick


----------



## appliedlips (Aug 6, 2007)

Rick,

    Congratulations on an incredible flask!It is great you are going to keep it and that must be one hell of a partner you have not to want to sell it and split or for some trade to even it out.As far as cleaning it,try muratic acid or THE WORKS toilet bowl cleaner(which is diluted muratic),it will eat buttcake in a jiffy.It will not harm the glass.Dont be jamming coat hangers with steel wool on the end in that one,Haha.Again,great find that gives me a reason to dig another hole.Doug


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 6, 2007)

it will be ok []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks Doug, I was just at home depot getting muratic acid, I just got back, I tried white gas for 2 days and it seemed to brake the stuff down a lot, when I was at home depot I got some goo be gone, its like goof off, in a big bottle, I dumped the gas out and filled it up with that, let it soak a while, then I will put it in a bucket with the muratic acid, I think that bottle will be on top, for the rest of my digging days, from what I am hearing about the color, it is light and dark, the tumbler said it may have been made at the end of the day end of the batch, I am going to ask Ron Walck the flask man what he thinks, he said if it is one of a kind 15,000 or more that's crazy I will be afraid to touch it.and remember for (what is worth) I loved Historyyyyyyy !!! [8D][]


----------



## sweetrelease (Aug 6, 2007)

man oh man nice stuff rick!!! i need  to find a dam flask,matt


----------



## appliedlips (Aug 6, 2007)

Rick, I think it is definately worth that kind of money if not more.The one that sold in 92 was smooth based and sounds like a darker color.Goo be gone works well on some stuff but not others.If it is the crusty wet black stinky muck from a clay lined privy the muratic will normally clean it before your eyes.I wouldn't have it tumbled unless it is really sick and it don't look bad.Dilute the acid a little and you shouldn't even hardly need a brush.I have used it on some high dollar bottles and many junkers,it never hurt the glass.Good luck.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 6, 2007)

This is the guy who sold it in 92 right? I just talked to him and he told me if it said Dyottville on the back its the scarcer one,G1138, then said I will buy it from you for 5,000 , now I know its worth more  hahahahaha!!! when they ask that quick, I aint as stupid as I thunk you look  hehehe , listen to me the  for what's its worth man lol I aint selling it any way so who cares, w its big money and fun to see how scarce it is.Rick[/align] [/align]also most where smooth based Dyottville got the snap case early and used it on the eagles.[/align]*www.galleriaauction*[/align]Ron Walk
[/align]


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 6, 2007)

what a hole, an amber townsends!!??  that is semi scarce too!  Those people seemed to like their rare glass...

 of course you have a rare flask anyway and with the color? one of a kind, glad I joined here and got to see the whole story as that was dug.

 Ive used rubbing alcohol to get molasses type whiskey glued in a bottle out, it works very well, for the hard stuff hydrochloric acid, but it is very dangerous, any acid is very dangerous.  Use Long rubber masonry gloves and wear goggles!

 hey one request, have you cleaned the Tree flask?  sure would like to see that baby....

 and again, congratulations, you just made bottle digging history!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 6, 2007)

Yea I cleaned it, its not spotless but it good enough for me I will take a pic outside tomorrow,  that  Townsend would have went for 3 to 4000 and that turner about the same for what its worth lol[8D][][8D][]  the thing about them likeing there rare glass, it wasn't rare glass to them just another bottle.Rick


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 6, 2007)

I dont know, I wonder...  often I find myself picking a product because it is different, or obscure, like I love small town sodas and always buy em when I see I em.... If I saw a amber glass coke at a store now I would buy it and drink it, just because of the color, not even because I'm a bottle hound! and we know shape and color were used as advertising even back then, maybe these people picked some these bottle because they were different?


----------



## Digger George (Aug 7, 2007)

HAAAhaaaaaHAaaahaa you hooked up a fan, that is rediculous!






 but this flask you dug is even more ridiculous





 YOU HAVE THE LUCK OF THE DRAGON, KEEP IT UP RICK!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 7, 2007)

Yes_ I agree different but still common to them, and still trash._


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 7, 2007)

*Hey George! I am turning 48 Aug 20th it was hard to breath down there[8D] 98 degrees in the pit makes it hard to see with all the steam coming off your body, ya know what IM saying grasshoper[8D]. Rick*


*Hey! paul say something! so I can find my way out!*


----------



## justadddirt (Aug 7, 2007)

Hey Rick, outstanding dig.The quantity wasn't there but the quallity sure made up for it.What a flask!!! Congratulations Rick.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 7, 2007)

Yea we only got 5 whole bottles out of that pit a summer summer tree, 2 eight sided cobalt Seitz mineral waters, a Washington & Taylor and that puce Dyottville, that made the hole, if that was the only bottle in there that still would have been a good day,a great day,! with all the broken and whole (good) stuff that hole would have been (worth) big bucks, but what do I care what its worth hahaha ! [] if god said you have to brake that bottle or never dig again out the window it goes[8D] rick


----------



## pabottles (Aug 7, 2007)

Hey Rick,you guys did wicked good . Good luck on your next one as wellBTW you said you got my email addy or something like that in the numbers thread .Don't know ya but it's cool making the aquaintance . You should start a school on diggin' the privys . After this last one you are Da Man!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 7, 2007)

I dont know about DA man, I know I am da old man[8D]


----------



## bottlediger (Nov 9, 2008)

*RE: Broken flasks from last pit Jig sawed back to life.*



> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> whats left of a DR Townsends ............The End   until next time


 
 I was just looking over some old posts and never really noticed the color on this townsends that rick dug. THAT F'IN THING LOOKS COPPER! Has anyone ever seen one that color before????? Rick that was pontiled right? Sand Chip, OP, or IP? I got to dig me one of those 

 Digger Ry


----------



## PrivyCheese (Nov 9, 2008)

*RE: Broken flasks from last pit Jig sawed back to life.*

WOW! What a hole. Its great to know that this kind of stuff is still out there. The thimg I think is so great that money dosnt enter into it. You and your partner should be commended. Most people want to sell it and split the proceeds. Me? I would rather you have it on your shelf. Thats what digging is really all about. Yea its nice to put a dollar figure on things. But I dont "dig for dollars" I go to work for that. I wouldnt be able to sleep for a week after digging something like that.

  Good job,


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 9, 2008)

*RE: Broken flasks from last pit Jig sawed back to life.*

Hey whats up there balto,yeah that Townsend was a IP.We never dug a whole one in this area.One day one might pop out whole,who knows.
 My buddy and I are in a big slow period right now.Not a whole lot going on.I am getting things done at home so I can get out and dig more, if that makes any sense.[] We have our good times and bad. I like to look back at the good times, it makes these dry spells more bearable. As to your comment on the way we split.If it (ain't broke don't fix it.)[]  Rick


----------

